# What does your OH or FOB do???



## Marzipan_girl

Mine finished his Masters degree in finance and business last year at Imperial college and now um, he's working in finance and wants to be an investment banker. BORING lol. But i'm v.proud of him as he does work bloody hard and especially considering there are way too many layabout young fathers these days doing sod all on the dole. (not all obviously!) Just he has friends who are successful actors and musicians and I get a bit jealous because to me it's way more exciting! Not complaining though, as I said i'm v.proud to say what my OH does...although do get a bit bored of watching Bloomberg every day!

Anyhow what does your OH or FOB do? Just nosey really!


----------



## EffyKat

My OH works at the Mecca Bingo Hall in Sunderland. He's very ashamed of what he does yet I'm very proud. He hates it there yet he has stuck it out for the sake of his son who we obviously need money for. At least he isn't giving it up to lie around on the dole. :)

Your OH seems very hard working and I'd also be proud of him!


----------



## 2245db01

the father to my daughter is a plumber. my hubby and father to my son is a computer engineer :)


----------



## Marzipan_girl

EffyKat said:


> My OH works at the Mecca Bingo Hall in Sunderland. He's very ashamed of what he does yet I'm very proud. He hates it there yet he has stuck it out for the sake of his son who we obviously need money for. At least he isn't giving it up to lie around on the dole. :)
> 
> Your OH seems very hard working and I'd also be proud of him!

Thats awesome! Thats similar to last year, my OH was working nights at a poker club as a croupier and was so ashamed of it...mainly because the hours were shit the pay was shit due to recession...etc...but like you I was proud too.
:cloud9:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

2245db01 said:


> the father to my daughter is a plumber. my hubby and father to my son is a computer engineer :)

Oooh my brother is doing computer engineering atm! Wants to be a computer games designer eventually.


----------



## lily123

FOB is unemployed. LOL.

Annndddd on the complete other end of the scale, my OH is a clever boy :) He got a first in computer science at durham uni, and he's just about to start a PhD in engineering :) very very proud of my Man :kiss: (although he does my bloody head in :haha:)


----------



## KaceysMummy

I would be proud of my husband no matter what job he had - for stepping up and being a great daddy! :)
Although my husband works with Aviva - quite boring too...
He loves his job though and its great for promotions - he's currently doing a Insurance course through them as well. 
Although his real dream was to work in film - camera man :haha: 
had to give this up when I fell pregnant though as would have needed to move far away...maybe one day :)

xx


----------



## vinteenage

OH is the sexton at our church and works three days a week. Two days a week he goes to school for an Associates in accounting, which should be done next year. :) The plan is for him to then get a job in accounting and later go back to school for a Bachelors.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

lily123 said:


> FOB is unemployed. LOL.
> 
> Annndddd on the complete other end of the scale, my OH is a clever boy :) He got a first in computer science at durham uni, and he's just about to start a PhD in engineering :) very very proud of my Man :kiss: (although he does my bloody head in :haha:)

Ahw wow Durham is a brilliant uni. I wanted to apply there for English lit...i'll never know if I got accepted or not because I had to change my options to only London uni's due to my BFP :(


----------



## ~KACI~

My OH is a qualified chef, he's been doing it for nearly 15 years :)


----------



## CSweets

OH works at a methane rig as a roustabout. Pretty soon he might he promoted as a foreman which is the boss of a rig and get almost double his pay!


----------



## 2245db01

Marzipan_girl said:


> 2245db01 said:
> 
> 
> the father to my daughter is a plumber. my hubby and father to my son is a computer engineer :)
> 
> Oooh my brother is doing computer engineering atm! Wants to be a computer games designer eventually.Click to expand...

my dh fixes computers and recorders, i tend to zone out when he is explaining these things as i never understand his computer language lol. so when you ladies get stuck on those stupid automated phone calls telling you to press 1 for this and press 2 for that you have my hubby to thank for keepin those things working lol


----------



## annawrigley

FOB is doing Business & Finance at Northumbria :) Then he wants to be a bar manager until he's 35 (when he reckons he'll get bored :roll: I give him 2 years...) and then be a Business teacher "because it'll be good having school holidays so I get to see Noah more" uhh Noah will be 16 by the time he's 35 LOL didnt really think that one through. But hey they might wanna go fishing or something in all that spare time :shrug: I don't think he'll stick it out at uni tbh, its a 4 year course and he's only almost finished his 1st and wanted to quit numerous times. But I'm nasty and cynical (cos I know him!) but we'll see :D


----------



## wishuwerehere

OH is lead web developer at a little company who write web tools for calculating company car tax and stuff to do with carbon emissions....:sleep: no, I'm being mean, he loves it as he gets to write code and read about cars all day, his 2 great loves, and I'm very proud of him as he's been promoted so he's effectively head of IT (it's a small company so he's only managing a little team but it's still cool!). And his degree was in multimedia computing from UWE.

FOB is a maths student at Bristol (like me) who doesn't have a plan currently...he's in his final year and originally wanted to do a masters but he's had to resit at the end of first and second year to get credit points so he probably won't get the grades for that...


----------



## _laura

Oh works part time at tescos but is studying scriptwriting for film and tv. He's currently filming his second film at the moment which me and max get a walk on part in! But he wants to make childrens films.


----------



## 08marchbean

OH is a project manager for buildings, heating and ventilation. he runs jobs like building schools and hospitals etc. he did an apprenticship with them at 16 and hes 23 this year and has done well with them. he seems to moving up pretty quickly :D


----------



## AriannasMama

OH works full time at Target and also writes, records, and produces his own music, he just put out a mixtape actually :)


----------



## Tasha

OH is a joiner, in particular he makes and fits bespoke kitchens. His real title would be a cabinet maker, I guess. I love it when he brings home gorgeous tables that he has made :cloud9:

He eventually wants to go to university again and study to become a paramedic.


----------



## Tanara

_Tayes dad does everything construction.

OH is driving trucks right now, it's great money. He hasn't decided if he's going back to the rigs or not. He has 1 year of criminal justice as well but I don't think he will be returning to college anytime soon_


----------



## stephx

My OH is a butcher, works nearly 50 hours a week bless him x


----------



## Tasha

stephx said:


> My OH is a butcher, works nearly 50 hours a week bless him x

Oooh I use to do butcher work when I was sacked for being pregnant with my first. It is physically exhausting, so 50 hours and he must be totally exhausted.


----------



## Lauraxamy

My OH is a mechanic. He works for a garage but also has his own business part time.


----------



## stephx

Tasha said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> My OH is a butcher, works nearly 50 hours a week bless him x
> 
> Oooh I use to do butcher work when I was sacked for being pregnant with my first. It is physically exhausting, so 50 hours and he must be totally exhausted.Click to expand...

Yeah hes constantly tired :( and smelly! :haha: butchers shops smell vile lol

and they sacked you for being pregnant??? tut tut...

xx


----------



## Tasha

stephx said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephx said:
> 
> 
> My OH is a butcher, works nearly 50 hours a week bless him x
> 
> Oooh I use to do butcher work when I was sacked for being pregnant with my first. It is physically exhausting, so 50 hours and he must be totally exhausted.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah hes constantly tired :( and smelly! :haha: butchers shops smell vile lol
> 
> and they sacked you for being pregnant??? tut tut...
> 
> xxClick to expand...

LOL, they are. I worked with fish too :sick: plus I was vegetarian :haha:

Horrible that he is tired but you must be proud he work so hard to provide for you :flower:


----------



## rjb

sam is the manager at mcdonalds til he turns 18 and then he wants to get a new job,
he isn't proud of it and he hates it but we need the money


----------



## rockys-mumma

My OH is foreman/welder/everything at a shipping container yard lol. Sounds complicated but he pretty much runs the yard.. well there is nobody to run now as everyone has been layed off due to the recession, but yeah... he converts shipping containers into offices/classrooms/toilets/showers/houses! You name it he will do it lol. Its pretty sad really because he does all of that which is technically running the company, and then his boss is rolling in it while my OH brings home an average wage. Without my OH his boss would earn nothing!!

He works hard bless him x


----------



## lesleyann

My Oh is a warehouse manager with the options to be manager of the whole company when it gets bigger. Not bad for a job he only got in Jan for a brand new company lol the pay is ok but better than his last job by about £20 a month lol


----------



## Burchy314

OH works Mon-Fri doing Shower Installments in Mansions. And Saturday he is a server at Medival Times lol but he just gave them his 2 week notice because working 6 sometimes 7 days a week was killing him.


----------



## BrEeZeY

FOB is a welder... when he actually shows up to work (he lost his license so cant drive for next two yrs haha!) 

and OH on the other hand runs the local lumberyard, and helps out with construction companies around town when they call, he also rebuilds motors for mustangs on the side and is learning to do paint jobs as well! :) busy busy man he puts in 50+hrs a week at work then comes home and works another 20+hrs a week (we are hoping with in the next 5 yrs he will buy the lumberyard and open a sister store somewhere)


----------



## BrEeZeY

~KACI~ said:


> My OH is a qualified chef, he's been doing it for nearly 15 years :)

not going to lie! i am super jealous! i wish my husband could cook, well more than grilling lol ah that would be amazing!! i would never cook again!


----------



## Kelloggz187

OH is unemployed at the moment after being made redundant :cry: (he was a site labourer) but he had an interview last week for a new building firm, to help build a new school just 2 mins away from our house, so fingers crossed! xx


----------



## Natasha2605

My OH is training to be a manager in ASDA, 6 months left then he'll be quialified. And he's not even 19 yet! So so proud of how hard he works for me and Summer. xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Unemployed i beleive :|
wish he did work as id be able to get more than just the 5a ill get if thye do find out he is unemployed


----------



## x__amour

My OH works at AirMethods, the largest air ambulance operator in the world. He's a parts coordinator and makes sure all the helicopter parts get to the right helicopters and on time. He's very happy there. :D


----------



## amygwen

FOB is going to university for pre-law, has one more year left until he reaches his bachelors degree than after he finishes he wants to go to law school. He also works at a fast food restaurant while going to school :haha:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

fob sits on his ass.


----------



## x__Hannah__x

My OH's a manager at McDonalds :haha:


----------



## flutterbywing

OH is a projectionist, or cinema technician if you want the technical term, but he prefers projectionist


----------



## louandivy

My OH is in his final year studying to be a Quantity Surveyor but has decided he wants to be a Maths teacher! I'm sooo happy about that because he'll be so much happier, he really suits the 'eccentric professor' role :haha:


----------



## louandivy

wishuwerehere said:


> OH is lead web developer at a little company who write web tools for calculating company car tax and stuff to do with carbon emissions....:sleep: no, I'm being mean, he loves it as he gets to write code and read about cars all day, his 2 great loves, and I'm very proud of him as he's been promoted so he's effectively head of IT (it's a small company so he's only managing a little team but it's still cool!). And his degree was in multimedia computing from UWE.
> 
> FOB is a maths student at Bristol (like me) who doesn't have a plan currently...he's in his final year and originally wanted to do a masters but he's had to resit at the end of first and second year to get credit points so he probably won't get the grades for that...

Woooo for UWE students!


----------



## GypsyDancer

My OH is a cameraman/techincal operator sound/lighitng guy for a tv shopping channel in england..
He's also done some freelance work with his friend..he filmed a video of cobra starship - living in the sky with diamonds and done some other local bands
:) im really proud of him :blush:


----------



## annawrigley

leoniebabey said:


> Unemployed i beleive :|
> wish he did work as id be able to get more than just the 5a ill get if thye do find out he is unemployed

I was told you dont get anything if they're unemployed :/ they told me fiver a week when he was earning £60 a week x


----------



## Marzipan_girl

annawrigley said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> Unemployed i beleive :|
> wish he did work as id be able to get more than just the 5a ill get if thye do find out he is unemployed
> 
> I was told you dont get anything if they're unemployed :/ they told me fiver a week when he was earning £60 a week xClick to expand...

A fucking fiver?! I'd wipe my ass with it and send it back to him...

(to the deadbeat dad's who do fuck all that is, not the honest ones who are good fathers, are unemployed at no fault of their own and are actually trying to do something with their lives...)


----------



## wishuwerehere

louandivy said:


> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> OH is lead web developer at a little company who write web tools for calculating company car tax and stuff to do with carbon emissions....:sleep: no, I'm being mean, he loves it as he gets to write code and read about cars all day, his 2 great loves, and I'm very proud of him as he's been promoted so he's effectively head of IT (it's a small company so he's only managing a little team but it's still cool!). And his degree was in multimedia computing from UWE.
> 
> FOB is a maths student at Bristol (like me) who doesn't have a plan currently...he's in his final year and originally wanted to do a masters but he's had to resit at the end of first and second year to get credit points so he probably won't get the grades for that...
> 
> Woooo for UWE students!Click to expand...

I have to say the UWE graduates I know seem to be doing better than the Bristol graduates...and I think they had more fun getting there!


----------



## wishuwerehere

> A fucking fiver?! I'd wipe my ass with it and send it back to him...

:rofl:


----------



## Rhio92

FOB is a barman... He's a dick, but I'm kind of proud of him because he was unemployed when I got pregnant, but the moment I got my :bfp: he was straight out looking for a job x


----------



## annawrigley

Marzipan_girl said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> Unemployed i beleive :|
> wish he did work as id be able to get more than just the 5a ill get if thye do find out he is unemployed
> 
> I was told you dont get anything if they're unemployed :/ they told me fiver a week when he was earning £60 a week xClick to expand...
> 
> A fucking fiver?! I'd wipe my ass with it and send it back to him...
> 
> (to the deadbeat dad's who do fuck all that is, not the honest ones who are good fathers, are unemployed at no fault of their own and are actually trying to do something with their lives...)Click to expand...

Lol yea. I was gonna take it just to piss him off (it was after we broke up and werent speaking that I looked into it) but he lost that job anyway so now I get a big fat nuttin. Not for another 4 years anyway and thats IF he gets a job at the end of it!


----------



## louandivy

wishuwerehere said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> OH is lead web developer at a little company who write web tools for calculating company car tax and stuff to do with carbon emissions....:sleep: no, I'm being mean, he loves it as he gets to write code and read about cars all day, his 2 great loves, and I'm very proud of him as he's been promoted so he's effectively head of IT (it's a small company so he's only managing a little team but it's still cool!). And his degree was in multimedia computing from UWE.
> 
> FOB is a maths student at Bristol (like me) who doesn't have a plan currently...he's in his final year and originally wanted to do a masters but he's had to resit at the end of first and second year to get credit points so he probably won't get the grades for that...
> 
> Woooo for UWE students!Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say the UWE graduates I know seem to be doing better than the Bristol graduates...and I think they had more fun getting there!Click to expand...

To be fair its probably because our degrees are easier :rofl: You guys have the pretty buildings though!


----------



## wishuwerehere

louandivy said:


> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> OH is lead web developer at a little company who write web tools for calculating company car tax and stuff to do with carbon emissions....:sleep: no, I'm being mean, he loves it as he gets to write code and read about cars all day, his 2 great loves, and I'm very proud of him as he's been promoted so he's effectively head of IT (it's a small company so he's only managing a little team but it's still cool!). And his degree was in multimedia computing from UWE.
> 
> FOB is a maths student at Bristol (like me) who doesn't have a plan currently...he's in his final year and originally wanted to do a masters but he's had to resit at the end of first and second year to get credit points so he probably won't get the grades for that...
> 
> Woooo for UWE students!Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say the UWE graduates I know seem to be doing better than the Bristol graduates...and I think they had more fun getting there!Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair its probably because our degrees are easier :rofl: You guys have the pretty buildings though!Click to expand...

Have you seen the union??? :haha:


----------



## Bumblebee20

Marzipan_girl said:


> Mine finished his Masters degree in finance and business last year at Imperial college and now um, he's working in finance and wants to be an investment banker. BORING lol. But i'm v.proud of him as he does work bloody hard and especially considering there are way too many layabout young fathers these days doing sod all on the dole. (not all obviously!) Just he has friends who are successful actors and musicians and I get a bit jealous because to me it's way more exciting! Not complaining though, as I said i'm v.proud to say what my OH does...although do get a bit bored of watching Bloomberg every day!
> 
> Anyhow what does your OH or FOB do? Just nosey really!

My OH works in a factory repairing computers sounds boring but its a good job, and suits him lol.


----------



## emmylou92

my oh runs his own building firm he is a plumber and electrician but dosent do much of it any more....just walks around tells his blokes what they are doin theb comes home :)

im proud om my oh we both got made redundant last year and think it was the kick up his arse that he needed to get thing going :)


----------



## Burchy314

GypsyDancer said:


> My OH is a cameraman/techincal operator sound/lighitng guy for a tv shopping channel in england..
> He's also done some freelance work with his friend..he filmed a video of cobra starship - living in the sky with diamonds and done some other local bands
> :) im really proud of him :blush:

LOVE COBRA STARSHIP!!! I would be very proud of that too!


----------



## louandivy

wishuwerehere said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> OH is lead web developer at a little company who write web tools for calculating company car tax and stuff to do with carbon emissions....:sleep: no, I'm being mean, he loves it as he gets to write code and read about cars all day, his 2 great loves, and I'm very proud of him as he's been promoted so he's effectively head of IT (it's a small company so he's only managing a little team but it's still cool!). And his degree was in multimedia computing from UWE.
> 
> FOB is a maths student at Bristol (like me) who doesn't have a plan currently...he's in his final year and originally wanted to do a masters but he's had to resit at the end of first and second year to get credit points so he probably won't get the grades for that...
> 
> Woooo for UWE students!Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say the UWE graduates I know seem to be doing better than the Bristol graduates...and I think they had more fun getting there!Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair its probably because our degrees are easier :rofl: You guys have the pretty buildings though!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen the union??? :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah I have actually, me and my OH were going to 20th Century Flicks and decided to sneak in for a pint. It was pretty lame...but you guys have Bristol on your doorstep! We have Frenchay, the worst campus in the country!


----------



## AirForceWife7

My Hubby is an Airman in the U.S. Air Force :) So proud of him.<3


----------



## midwestbelle

When I first got pregnant, FOB was unemployed. Then a fast food restaurant. Then an "organic farm" (they dont use artificial fertilizer or something, don't really remember now.) Then unemployed again. Now he has been at a factory since August, and no signs of leaving any time soon.


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

OH was a chef but had a complete change of heart when I got pregnant as he wanted better hours to spend with me and LO and is now an warehouse assistant but they are training him up to become a manager. :)


----------



## flower94

FOB has no job and doesnt go to school..

OH works at John Deere :)


----------

